# Buffalo... can you say RAPED?



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Lol, sorry for the language but they got OWNED today by the Leafs.

Good job boys, they want to get in to the playoffs baaad....


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

lol, 1 out of 10 times aint bad. About time they beat the sabers


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

nice one leafers! now lets do that 9 more times.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Lol, I highly doubt that will happen but they will win a few more games for sure.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 23, 2006)

*We better not be talking about football*

I think that hockey (not on ice)!!! and rugby plus basketball are great english sports dont you guys think so too? 
UK UK UK UK UK UK UK UK UK UK


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

No my favorite is cricket, pole tossing and hedgehog hunting. Each requires its own level of grace, style, balance and an aristocratic demeanor.  

jrs


----------



## Discus_breeder (Mar 23, 2006)

Rugby is a great game but, I still like hockey better Lol GO LEAFS GO!!!!


----------



## Shadow (Mar 23, 2006)

jrs said:


> No my favorite is cricket, pole tossing and hedgehog hunting. Each requires its own level of grace, style, balance and an aristocratic demeanor.
> 
> jrs


 Cricket yes quite you must have a stiffer upper lip, quite posh i think yes? I dont get cricket could you explain it to me i mean cricket is so...you know difficult to um "grasp"
UK UK UK UK UK UK UK UK UK UK UK UK


----------



## Shadow (Mar 23, 2006)

Shadow said:


> Cricket yes quite you must have a stiffer upper lip, quite posh i think yes? I dont get cricket could you explain it to me i mean cricket is so...you know difficult to um "grasp"
> UK UK UK UK UK UK UK UK UK UK UK UK


am i allowed to quote myself or is it illegal?


----------

